# Worx Jaw Saw dose the job



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Seems you found a keeper!

Here in these parts, the power company will trim branches that overhang power lines, for free. No need for me to risk playing near live wires!!! However, this would be good for the normal jobs around one's property.

Thanks for sharing and taking the time to write up this review!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

never heard of one eddie
how does it work
do you push/pull it
squeeze it
twist it
or pump it up and down

looks like it would be good
to make a coffee table
out of a dinner table

all from the sofa


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

Randy down here they will only trim the line on the poles but from the pole to the house they dont do ,and yes it something that has to be done very,very carefully around the lines it was a bit more time consuming around the lines but away from them it a breeze


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

David it has a pull triger on it that is squeezed but during the squeeze do have to keep it pushed up againes the limb,it would cut a couch into well except for the springs


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I have yet to pull the trigger on one of those (pun intended). I have a couple of trees I need to trim up and my wife is spooked by ladders… This would go a LONG way to solving that problem!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

dbhost that's the reason i got it to, did have to use a ladder on the limbs around the line but mainly be cause i didnt want them to fall on it ,but like cutting limb so i want hit my head on limb while mowing the grass its great


----------



## elduque (Mar 10, 2013)

I have one. Bought a factory re-conditioned one from WORX ebay store for $54. Nice tool, because it holds the branch while you cut it.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx for your review eddie. I've considered getting one of these for some tree trimming.


----------

